# Volusion Shopping Cart?



## djjosephm (Oct 8, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has used it? and what the overall experience has been.. pros and cons?

Thx.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Joe, if you type volusion into the search box at the top of this page, you'll get several threads of opinions, experiences and information on the Volusion shopping cart.


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi, we use Volusion for our site. It has good tutorials and if you have some knowledge of web design, it is pretty easy to use. It has a lot of good features, like built in SEO, tons of ways to look at the data coming into and going out of your site, an active community forum area where members provide help, feedback, and assistance, live shipping, and a lot of templates to use, should you choose to use a template. The site can be really customized as well, of course. You can check out a high profile Volusion example here: Official Ed Hardy Store by Christian Audigier - California Lifestyle Fashion Brand. or, kind of interesting, the official Barack Obama store uses Volusion, here: Store.BarackObama - The Official Online Store for Barack Obama for President Campaign.

In terms of cons...it is kind of pricey, sometimes it feels like entering data into Volusion is time consuming and that there *should* be a better way to do it (but I don't know if this is something particular to Volusion, or to webdesign/site maintenance in general-- tedious data entry type stuff), and... that is all that is coming to mind right now.


----------



## dalessandro12 (May 27, 2008)

BareApparel said:


> Hi, we use Volusion for our site. It has good tutorials and if you have some knowledge of web design, it is pretty easy to use. It has a lot of good features, like built in SEO, tons of ways to look at the data coming into and going out of your site, an active community forum area where members provide help, feedback, and assistance, live shipping, and a lot of templates to use, should you choose to use a template. The site can be really customized as well, of course. You can check out a high profile Volusion example here: Official Ed Hardy Store by Christian Audigier - California Lifestyle Fashion Brand. or, kind of interesting, the official Barack Obama store uses Volusion, here: Store.BarackObama - The Official Online Store for Barack Obama for President Campaign.
> 
> In terms of cons...it is kind of pricey, sometimes it feels like entering data into Volusion is time consuming and that there *should* be a better way to do it (but I don't know if this is something particular to Volusion, or to webdesign/site maintenance in general-- tedious data entry type stuff), and... that is all that is coming to mind right now.


I am looking at Volusion at the moment try to decide between that and 3dCart. When you say data entry, do you mean configuring products and the shipping aspects of it? What exactly do you mean?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

dalessandro12 said:


> I am looking at Volusion at the moment try to decide between that and 3dCart. When you say data entry, do you mean configuring products and the shipping aspects of it? What exactly do you mean?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The shipping is probably one of the easiest aspects of Volusion. Very simple to setup and use.

I mean adding and configuring the products. Time consuming.


----------



## dalessandro12 (May 27, 2008)

BareApparel said:


> The shipping is probably one of the easiest aspects of Volusion. Very simple to setup and use.
> 
> I mean adding and configuring the products. Time consuming.


I was thinking that is what you meant. I have notice that takes a while but I won't be replacing products all the time (but want to know how to do it when the time comes).


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

dalessandro12 said:


> I was thinking that is what you meant. I have notice that takes a while but I won't be replacing products all the time (but want to know how to do it when the time comes).


Yeah, once the products are entered in- then you can relax and it's pretty smoothe sailing. But, you start feeling a little uneasy when you start thinking about developing any new products, because you know eventually you are gonna have to enter it all into volusion!


----------

